# "Those things are not safe"



## Sailorsi (28 Oct 2016)

Whilst waiting to turn right at a junction today, I had a car pull up next to me (holding up the traffic behind him) to be told "Those things are NOT safe" I've only been riding bents for just over a year now but this is the 1st time I've had this response. I'm sure I hadn't cut him up or wobbled around in front of him as the road was clear whilst I was waiting to turn right. I ride a 2 wheeled high racer, it was day time, I had my lights on and always try to ride in a considerate manner. I did suggest he pull over so we could discuss his issues further (or words to that effect ), but he decided to drive off. Is this a common occurrence or had I done something to upset this gentleman?


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Oct 2016)

Sailorsi said:


> Whilst waiting to turn right at a junction today, I had a car pull up next to me (holding up the traffic behind him) to be told "Those things are NOT safe" I've only been riding bents for just over a year now but this is the 1st time I've had this response. I'm sure I hadn't cut him up or wobbled around in front of him as the road was clear whilst I was waiting to turn right. I ride a 2 wheeled high racer, it was day time, I had my lights on and always try to ride in a considerate manner. I did suggest he pull over so we could discuss his issues further (or words to that effect ), but he decided to drive off. Is this a common occurrence or had I done something to upset this gentleman?


I'd suggest he was speaking from a position of ignorance. You can do stuff like point out how high you are compared to the average sports car, discuss stuff like how being on an unusual bike increases your chance of being noticed. Or you could ignore him and carry on enjoying your day.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Oct 2016)

He is a dick. What can you do.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Oct 2016)

Same as the tits who lean out the car window, and say, "You should be wearing a helmet".

My stock reply is, "Really? So should you".


----------



## Scoosh (28 Oct 2016)

First time I've heard it said to someone actually riding a 'bent but it's quite common when discussing 'bents - though it doesn't take long to 'advise' ...  ...asking if they can see the white lines on the road, traffic cones, a Lotus Elise etc etc.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Oct 2016)

@Sailorsi you are very polite to call this mouth breathing window licker a gentleman.

Don't let him ruin the ride.


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Oct 2016)

Excuse my ignorance, what is a 'bent'?


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Oct 2016)

'Bents are a short hand for Recumbent bikes


----------



## Scoosh (28 Oct 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> Excuse my ignorance, what is a 'bent'?


There is a big clue in the title of the section in which this is posted ... 

It's a (recum)bent bicycle or tricycle.


----------



## Sailorsi (28 Oct 2016)

I had finished work early so took the opportunity for a ride out, had a great afternoon apart from this incident. I guess I should let it wash over me and let Karma sort things out!


----------



## mjr (28 Oct 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> Excuse my ignorance, what is a 'bent'?


A ligfiets.


----------



## mjr (28 Oct 2016)

Sailorsi said:


> I had finished work early so took the opportunity for a ride out, had a great afternoon apart from this incident. I guess I should let it wash over me and let Karma sort things out!


Go ride past some children. They seem to love recumbents.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Oct 2016)

Scoosh said:


> There is a big clue in the title of the section in which this is posted ...
> 
> It's a (recum)bent bicycle or tricycle.


To be fair, those of us that wander the site via the New Posts tag can be caught by an interesting thread title without necessarily clocking which area of the board we've stumbled into


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Oct 2016)

There is an illusion amongst the ill-informed that because they are "low" that they re dangerous

I find the best way is "education"

It is amazing how many people rethink this once they have sat on one, realised how much better your ability to see is, how much more comfortable they are and how easy they are to mount and dismount


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Oct 2016)

In the US the expression is far wider in is usage and there actually a site 'Bent rider on line

... on the other hand there may be a down side. I do remember in 2001 a couple of gentlemen from the US walking round Brighton with T-shirts reading ""Bent Rider"

They got funny looks and comments


----------



## MichaelW2 (28 Oct 2016)

Maybe the driver had difficulty realising that you are hard to see. Sorry Mate I Saw You.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Oct 2016)

Sailorsi said:


> had I done something to upset this gentleman?



Yes, you made him realise you are a person, not just a cyclist, and he doesn't want to accept the responsibility that the he has to take care around you.


----------



## Sailorsi (28 Oct 2016)

MichaelW2 said:


> Maybe the driver had difficulty realising that you are hard to see. Sorry Mate I Saw You.


Sorry Michael I may have miss read your post, Are you saying you saw me this afternoon and I was difficult to see or that you can't understand why the driver wouldn't have seen me? I thought I stood out quite well with day glow and flashing lights but would welcome comments should I need to do more to be visible.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Oct 2016)

Sailorsi said:


> Sorry Michael I may have miss read your post, Are you saying you saw me this afternoon and I was difficult to see or that you can't understand why the driver wouldn't have seen me? I thought I stood out quite well with day glow and flashing lights but would welcome comments should I need to do more to be visible.


He was taking the P out of the driver, who claimed you could not be seen but was still able to see you to offer his "Advice".

Biggest problem on a recumbent is when you don't want to be noticed, everyone sees you.


----------



## Sailorsi (28 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> He was taking the P out of the driver, who claimed you could not be seen but was still able to see you to offer his "Advice".
> 
> Biggest problem on a recumbent is when you don't want to be noticed, everyone sees you.


Thanks Joe. Sorry Michael I missed the sarcasm!  In my experience Bents are very noticeable, I seem to spend most of my time waving! After riding an upright road bike for many years and looking at the road in ahead of my front wheel, you can't beat the view you get cycling whilst lying down.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Oct 2016)

I have had a Bachetta Giro 26 and an ICE Trike. The trike was like driving a mini on the roads, it stands out a mile and was never missed. Again with the Giro, people can easily see you and they give you lots more room.

The most dangerous thing about them is the drivers who drive alongside you to look at you or the ones that slow down so the kids can ogle you out of the back window at 10 mile an hour, when you are travelling at 20mph.


----------



## Sailorsi (29 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I have had a Bachetta Giro 26 and an ICE Trike. The trike was like driving a mini on the roads, it stands out a mile and was never missed. Again with the Giro, people can easily see you and they give you lots more room.
> 
> The most dangerous thing about them is the drivers who drive alongside you to look at you or the ones that slow down so the kids can ogle you out of the back window at 10 mile an hour, when you are travelling at 20mph.


Yes I've had that happen to me Steve! I don't mind people being interested so long as they are polite and leave room. This is the 1st time I have had anyone make a negative comment which caught me off guard. I could understand if I had given him cause to say something but that wasn't the case. I think I need to arm myself with a few select statements in case I get any future idiots who think their opinion is the only one which matters. Only had my bent just over a year now (Encore) and love it, I still commute on an upright but my Bent is for fun. I have been considering a luggage carrying bent for my commute .


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Oct 2016)

Off topic....

Radical Design make "Seat Pods" and seat packs that can fit many recumbents allowing luggage to be carried







This Blog is by a guy with an Encore and also used Radical Design bags


----------



## mjr (29 Oct 2016)

Sailorsi said:


> I thought I stood out quite well with day glow and flashing lights but would welcome comments should I need to do more to be visible.


Yeah, ditch the urban camo. Bents are already as conspicuous as flying saucers. About the main worthwhile measure IMO is a jolly flag if you're worried about being low down.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Yeah, ditch the urban camo. Bents are already as conspicuous as flying saucers. About the main worthwhile measure IMO is a jolly flag if you're worried about being low down.



Flags are best custom made....

I use Raindrop KItes

The Celtic and Dragon Penants on  her Recumbent page are both designs that were originally designed for me


----------



## DaddyPaddey (29 Oct 2016)

Where did it happen Si? I had it once on Titchfield Lane by the passenger in a white van leaning out of the window hollering f words, and worse.

The guy on the Schlitter looks like Dave McCraw. I really rate the radical stuff. I wish I hadnt had a pannier rack on the back of the Scorpion as the Radical bags that go over the back of the seat hold an astonishing amount.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Oct 2016)

DaddyPaddey said:


> Where did it happen Si? I had it once on Titchfield Lane by the passenger in a white van leaning out of the window hollering f words, and worse.
> 
> The guy on the Schlitter looks like Dave McCraw. I really rate the radical stuff. I wish I hadnt had a pannier rack on the back of the Scorpion as the Radical bags that go over the back of the seat hold an astonishing amount.



If you follow the link to the blog it is indeed Dave McCraw


I have also had issues near Titchfield.

Mine was where the road narrows on Bridge Lane by the Car Park

Van driver impolitely "telling me to get out of the way" as he forced his way through.

Passenger then tried to grab flag

Shame I have GoPros front and rear

Quick series of emails with the company who owned the van

Formal warning for the driver and the passenger was dismissed


----------



## Sailorsi (29 Oct 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Off topic....
> 
> Radical Design make "Seat Pods" and seat packs that can fit many recumbents allowing luggage to be carried
> 
> ...


I do have the same seat pack, really good and holds a fair amount, I can't lay the seat back as far as Dave in the picture otherwise it rubs the tyre, I think he has it tied a bit higher up the seat/ head rest which I may have to try. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Sailorsi (29 Oct 2016)

DaddyPaddey said:


> Where did it happen Si? I had it once on Titchfield Lane by the passenger in a white van leaning out of the window hollering f words, and worse.
> 
> The guy on the Schlitter looks like Dave McGraw. I really rate the radical stuff. I wish I hadnt had a pannier rack on the back of the Scorpion as the Radical bags that go over the back of the seat hold an astonishing amount.


I was just waiting to turn right past the shell garage. I was sat waiting for traffic for a min before he pulled up beside me, holding up the car behind him, to tell me "they're not safe" it was an older fella in a car not a van. Annoyed me at the time as he can't even have seen me riding. Got me thinking if I had cut him up earlier or wasn't visible enough but I think he was just a little ignorant and maybe still believes Road Tax (Vehicle Tax) is spent on roads  Over it now and back to enjoying rides.


----------



## Sailorsi (29 Oct 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> If you follow the link to the blog it is indeed Dave McCraw
> 
> 
> I have also had issues near Titchfield.
> ...


Way to go!


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Oct 2016)

Funny how people are only too willing to tell you that anything on two wheels is dangerous and you'd never catch them on one because their foreman's brother in law's butcher's third cousin was killed on a bike or motorbike. Yet no-one says they'd never get in a car because someone they knew was killed in one.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Oct 2016)

It is one of the weird anomalies

A single distant relatives' injury or death is a reason why you should stop using a bike....... but insufficient reason to deal with the real issue of dangerous driving


----------



## mjr (30 Oct 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> It is one of the weird anomalies
> 
> A single distant relatives' injury or death is a reason why you should stop using a bike....... but insufficient reason to deal with the real issue of dangerous driving


and unless you are very careful, pointing out this inconsistency gets you labelled as anti-car and that's a bad thing and reason to ignore your points, apparently.


----------



## PaulM (31 Oct 2016)

I'm afraid I've had this quite a few times. There are the well-intentioned but often nervous drivers (who perhaps even care, though may be just anxious about passing you), the passive-aggressive drivers (resent you occupying their space) and the downright abusive (who seem to have a grudge). I've had all three. I like to say that I'll still be doing this in 30 years time, when in my 80s, long after they have died of heart disease and are buried in ground, from inactivity and/or stress.


----------



## davidphilips (1 Nov 2016)

strange how a motorist takes it for granted its ok to tell a cyclist whatever type of cycle they have how dangerous there cycling is (in his estimation) yet the same driver may not even think of approaching a smoker to tell them the real dangers of smoking or indeed going into a night club and tell everyone the real dangers of drinking?


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Nov 2016)

davidphilips said:


> strange how a motorist takes it for granted its ok to tell a cyclist whatever type of cycle they have how dangerous there cycling is (in his estimation) *yet the same driver may not even think of approaching a smoker to tell them the real dangers of smoking* or indeed going into a night club and tell everyone the real dangers of drinking?



Wanna feckin' bet?


----------



## BlackPanther (2 Nov 2016)

The most dangerous part (for others) is that drivers are distracted with you being so visible that they focus on you and not on the road ahead.


View: https://youtu.be/nn5sVcMWgL4


----------



## tyred (8 Nov 2016)

davidphilips said:


> strange how a motorist takes it for granted its ok to tell a cyclist whatever type of cycle they have how dangerous there cycling is (in his estimation) yet the same driver may not even think of approaching a smoker to tell them the real dangers of smoking or indeed going into a night club and tell everyone the real dangers of drinking?



I had the "do you know they kill you" routine from many strangers when I smoked. I had similar when I switched to Ecigarettes (usually from smokers claiming it was healthier to smoke). I even once had someone tell me white bread is bad for me whilst sitting on a park bench eating a sandwich. 

The polite, printable version of my reply is usually something along the lines of "My dearest sir/madam, I thank you greatly for your concerns for my well-being but I'll mind my own business, why don't you mind yours? 

Some people seem to like telling other people what to do.


----------



## byegad (29 Dec 2016)

I had an older gent (I'm 65 and he was older than me.) stop his car on a bend on the brow of a hill and walk back to me grovelling up the hill* to tell me I wasn't safe on that thing. Rather than waste precious breath on him I just ignored him. 


* I do a lot of this these days!


----------

